# Thoughts on an old Jet 1236PY



## Sunpilot (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a chance to purchase a Jet 1236PY.  It's probably 30 plus years old but the seller says it's in good shape.  I was wondering what you all think of these machines.  It comes with limited accessories and only the 3 jaw chuck.  I think the seller is asking a bit too much.  I'd like to hear some opinions on the machine and where you thing the price should lie, assuming it is in decent shape.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## louosten (Feb 27, 2021)

I think $1,000 is a good starting point for a machine in decent  condition. Some have gone for way less than this...accessories (tooling) is also an important consideration. Try to get one with a stand. Jet machines mirror the classic 12x36 asian lathe designed largely for the home market. It is still being sold today as the Chizou Household Lathe model CZ300. Get someone  with machining experience  to go look  at  it with you. GOOD luck!


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Feb 27, 2021)

Just keep in mind that parts for the older Jet stuff can be unobtanium. The finish n these is a little rougher than the newer models. I had a Rutland 12x36 made in Taiwan that was made in the mid 80’s. It worked but the finish wasn’t great.

Now I have a Yangzhou 13x40 that was made in China in the mid 90’s. I paid $1200 for it in 2018. It needed a bit of work to get the cross slide moving smoothly over the entire travel. 

Both machines still had the cosmoline on them when I bought them. The 13x40 needed a set of spindle bearings to get decent finishes. Luckily I found that Grizzly imported the same machine and had the bearings in stock. 

These lathes are a bit of a kit. They work but most of them really need something some fit and finish work to make them work properly. 

You can get a decent 4 jaw from a variety of sources. It doesn’t need to be anything fancy. It should have a pretty common spindle nose. 

Good luck,


Chris


----------



## Sunpilot (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for your advice.  I reposted this thread in the Jet thread also.  I didn't realize it was there.  I've been getting the same advice and opinions from others, so it must be good!  Thanks again


----------



## kvt (Feb 27, 2021)

If the 1236 is anything like my 1024PY then it is good,   I like mine, the only problem is finding backing plates for chucks etc.   It has what I found is a DIN 800 Spindle  M52,   see attached sheet. with a 8TPI  You can make them and at one point I found blanks that you could thread then face to fit the lathe.  If you find a place to get blanks Please let me know    
Other than that,  I changed the motor out and put a VFD.    

I like my Jet 1024py,


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 27, 2021)

they're good lathes, but I doubt you'll be able to get it for a grand in Arizona. With just a 3 jaw and a few other bits'n'pieces I'd expect to pay $1800-2000 if it's in good condition. Maybe start at $1500. If someone offered me $1k for that here I'd thank them and then ignore them.

What are they asking?


----------



## Sunpilot (Feb 27, 2021)

DAT510 said:


> Here's an example of a fully loaded Jet 1236PS lathe for $2500
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ChrisAttebery said:


> Just keep in mind that parts for the older Jet stuff can be unobtanium. The finish n these is a little rougher than the newer models. I had a Rutland 12x36 made in Taiwan that was made in the mid 80’s. It worked but the finish wasn’t great.
> 
> Now I have a Yangzhou 13x40 that was made in China in the mid 90’s. I paid $1200 for it in 2018. It needed a bit of work to get the cross slide moving smoothly over the entire travel.
> 
> ...





mattthemuppet2 said:


> they're good lathes, but I doubt you'll be able to get it for a grand in Arizona. With just a 3 jaw and a few other bits'n'pieces I'd expect to pay $1800-2000 if it's in good condition. Maybe start at $1500. If someone offered me $1k for that here I'd thank them and then ignore them.
> 
> What are they asking?


The guy wants $2500 with just 3 jaw chuck and hardly anything else.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 27, 2021)

That seems very high! Add what it is likely to cost for all the required accessories and you will be in pretty deep. (Face plate, 4 jaw, drill chuck, live center, dead centers, spindle taper (?) to MT(3?), steady rest, follow rest, assorted tool holders. lathe dogs, tooling ........)


----------



## kvt (Feb 27, 2021)

I agree that seems high even for our area which is normally hign.


----------



## Sunpilot (Feb 27, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> That seems very high! Add what it is likely to cost for all the required accessories and you will be in pretty deep. (Face plate, 4 jaw, drill chuck, live center, dead centers, spindle taper (?) to MT(3?), steady rest, follow rest, assorted tool holders. lathe dogs, tooling ........)


I told him I thought it was high but he didn't budge, so I'll keep looking.  When one door closes another opens


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 27, 2021)

sometimes it's worth leaving an offer and your phone number. He might call you in a couple of months and take it or you might have found something else in the meantime.


----------



## Sunpilot (Feb 28, 2021)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> sometimes it's worth leaving an offer and your phone number. He might call you in a couple of months and take it or you might have found something else in the meantime.


That's a good idea.  Maybe I'll do that and see what happens.  Thanks


----------

